# Sage Grinder Pro noise



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I got a faulty Sage Grinder Pro for free with a coffee machine i recently bought. I cleaned out the cemented coffee from inside. Now its spinning but making a loud clicking noise from the motor. Any hope for this or fix? Think there may be a faint burning smell as well!https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5e249d7f04a08/20200119_181257.mp4

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't think the video has uploaded. But it is the same issue. Websites seem to suggest the motor gear or the torque limiter being the issue. Any potential fixes?






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

